# Fallo en tv: desplazamiento vertical de la imagen



## mebarak (Ene 1, 2008)

Wenas tengo una tv phillips que la imagen bajan hacia abajo y hacia arriba y de izquierda a derecha, e localizado unos potenciometros y regulándolos aumenta el efecto o disminuye pero no logro dejarlo bien, haber si me decís lo que puede ser.

Todas las pruebas las he hecho con un tdt puesto por euroconector, por si tiene que ver.
Según esta web http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/tv/fallas.htm tengo este fallo: Desplazamiento vertical de la imagen. Oscilador vertical fuera de frecuencia y/o falta de la señal de sincronismo vertical. Como se regula esto.


----------



## oeme (Ene 15, 2008)

antes q nada te sugiero probar por audio y video, que tenes seguridad de una señal de video compuesta (croma, luminancia y sincronismo) porque lo que tu describes mas q un fallo del receptor parece un problema de falta de sincronismo que en el euroconector. ,viene por separado. haz la prueba si te lo permite el equipo y después me cuentas. otra seria probar con otro tv para descartar el deco receptor. 

saludos


----------



## Jos1957 (Ene 15, 2008)

No conozco el modelo (tampoco lo das en tu mensaje), pero aparentemente es un problema del separador de sincronismos. La cosa es así. El video entra al televisor y en un determinado momento se separa la luminancia (distintos tonos de grises), de la croma (información de color), y de los sincronismos que mantienen la imagen centrada en la pantalla. Cuando esta sección falla, el sistema del televisor no tiene la referencia, y la imagen se "desengancha" tanto en forma horizontal (movimientos hacia los lados), como vertical (movimiento arriba-abajo).
Busca el esquema del televisor y trata de encontrar la sección que comento mas arriba. 
Suerte.


----------



## mebarak (Ene 15, 2008)

Perdon se me paso poner el modelo es un Philips 28ML8805/16B , el deco de tdt que le conecto para hacer las pruebas esta bien lo tengo puesto en otra tv y funciona bien, en la tv tengo audio y e hecho la consulta en otros foros y me han dicho que cambiara el condensador de la fuente de poder , especialmente el que filtra el Vcc principal. (el más grande) podría ser el fallo?

He mirado un poco en google y me sale una web de este modelo con diferentes fallas y como solucionarlo, este podria ser mi fallo?

Unstable phase shift in horizontal deflection. Pic looks like scrambled. Sound muted and sometimes pic rolls vertically
Replace IC TDA2579B in the AD/DA board (located inside a metal case in vertical position)
(Jeroni Paul)

PD:Mas bien tengo conocimientos en electricidad en electronica algo un poco justo, aver si me exais una mano.


----------



## Jos1957 (Ene 15, 2008)

Si, podría ser el responsable de la falla. El TDA2579B internamente lleva los separadores de sincronismo que comentaba mas arriba. 
Te recomiendo comprobar el estado de los componentes enmarcados en rojo antes de reemplazarlo.


----------



## german gutierrez (Ene 21, 2008)

lo que debes hacer el lavar la placa del circuito impreso con thiner hasta quitar toda la grasa que tiene el chasis y en el circuito integrado jungla, posiblemente tengas soldaduras frias (soldaduras que aparentan hacer contacto pero no hacen) lo que procede es limpiar la soldadura vieja y poner soldadura nueva, estas fallas son muy comun es este tipo de televisiones.

SALUDOS


----------



## mebarak (Ene 21, 2008)

Jos1957 dijo:
			
		

> Si, podría ser el responsable de la falla. El TDA2579B internamente lleva los separadores de sincronismo que comentaba mas arriba.
> Te recomiendo comprobar el estado de los componentes enmarcados en rojo antes de reemplazarlo.


He mirado y hay dos condensadores ke creo ke estan mal, no son los dos ke me indicas en el dibujo pero estan al lado, nose si los estoy comprobando bien yo lo ke hago es ponerle el tester en las patas y va descargandose, va bajando el voltaje en el tester, pues hay dos ke no me dan voltaje.

1 condensador - 16v 330uf
2 condensador - 50v 4,7uf


----------



## Jos1957 (Ene 21, 2008)

Saca los capacitores del circuito y mídelos con un capacímetro. Es la única forma de medir los valores correctamente. Si tienes alguna duda, reemplázalos.


----------



## mebarak (Ene 21, 2008)

No tengo capacimetro :S una manera casera no podria ser kitarlo de la placa y por ejemplo con una pila cargarlo y medir con el tester?


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 21, 2008)

cambia los capacitores son baratos fijese bien como le dijeron antes en las soldaduras y la continuidad de las pistas cercanas al micro ese modelo no lo conozco, pero como todo lo phillips es seguramente complicado y engorroso de reparar, si un osciloscopio es poco lo que puede hacer amigo.

PD: tenga cuidado con el indio "tocapote" que anda suelto. saludos


----------



## mebarak (Ene 21, 2008)

Pues si voy a comprarlos son cuatro nada mas, y si no se soluciona con eso pues lo dejare, el integrado pregunte precio y salia por 18€ no me arriesgo a comprarlo porke no tengo medios para saber si esta mal el k tiene.


----------

